

Email with just subject. no body - pvinis
http://grtz.co

======
pvinis
i am in no way connected with this site and the people behind it. i just found
this a few minutes ago, and i cant decide if i like it or not. or if i would
use it or not. its such a weird idea!

------
SixSigma
There was a time when email was all body, no subject!

